# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Kreezy R, artiste engagée

## jujulilas

Pour _(re)_découvrir cette belle artiste engagée dont le leitmotiv est l'animal, pour adhérer à son combat, la rejoindre, découvrir ses pistes, ses clips... Un album "Cur de lionne" est prévue cette année, dont les 11 pistes sont intégralement dédiées à l'animal. 

Kreezy'R y dénonce l'injustice, la maltraitance, la chasse... et poste aussi de très nombreuses vidéos de ses sauvetages et conseils, en plus d'aider de très nombreuses associations et faire de très grandes campagnes de sensibilisation.



Sa page facebook -> https://www.facebook.com/kreezyrmusic/
Son compte youtube -> https://www.youtube.com/user/chimimy...L1ZIM6x0DtkHQU

----------


## jujulilas

L'album "Coeur de lionne" qui comporte 11 titres, est disponible à la vente. Titres 100% sur les animaux.
2€ reversés à "La ferme des Rescapés".

Vous pouvez aller le commander directement en MP sur son facebook.

Foncez !!!

----------


## Patricia45

J'ai entendu parler d'elle il y a 2 jours par une amie.
Apparemment, elle se démène vraiment pour tous les animaux.

----------


## jujulilas

> J'ai entendu parler d'elle il y a 2 jours par une amie.
> Apparemment, elle se démène vraiment pour tous les animaux.


Oui, elle est top et sur tous les fronts. Elle sert aussi de relais à des assos ou des personnes qui l'appellent à l'aide et use de son réseau et sa notoriété pour dénoncer et aider.

----------

